# Post updates on how your birds, chickens or other animals are doing here!



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So I started this thread cause I was wanted to keep this thread in mind for when you post pictures of your birds or other animals everyday so we can see how they are doing each day. if you guys would like to post updates of your birds or other animals everyday on here that would be awesome! I would like to see how much bigger and prettier they get! I guess I can go outside and snap a few of my chickens, horses, dogs and guinea pigs if ya'll would like!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Start taking those pics. It was your idea after all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Start taking those pics. It was your idea after all.


Ok, I will be back in about 10 minutes. This will be a lot of work since I have to go around my 10 acres taking pictures.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Start taking those pics. It was your idea aer all.


Yeah i am going to take some pics to


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah i am going to take some pics to


Yeah i will be back in like 10 minutes to


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Here are some


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

And 4 more


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> And 4 more


2 did not load


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> 2 did not load


What you guys think


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That is an interesting colored dog in the first picture, @Chick named small fri. I like it. What is his color/pattern called? 

I really need to get a good camera/phone for taking pictures. I enjoy taking photos of my animals.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That is an interesting colored dog in the first picture, @Chick named small fri. I like it. What is his color/pattern called?
> 
> I really need to get a good camera/phone for taking pictures. I enjoy taking photos of my animals.


A stunted brindle bull mastiff


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Here are some


Very nice! They are all so cute!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

He's beautiful. I've never heard of a Bullmastiff (not a big dog person). Are they a crossbreed?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> He's beautiful. I've never heard of a Bullmastiff (not a big dog person). Are they a crossbreed?


No there pures there just smaller versions of the English mastiffs


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh gosh! A thread like this could be dangerous as I rarely go a day without bird pictures!! 😂

These are my Icelandic chickens. Oreo just decided to come sit by me and rest while I was sitting. Stripe has paint in her tail from brushing up against boards I was painting for my new run addition.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No there pures there just smaller versions of the English mastiffs


Hmm. Thanks.


ChickenMom24 said:


> Oh gosh! A thread like this could be dangerous as I rarely go a day without bird pictures!! 😂
> 
> These are my Icelandic chickens. Oreo just decided to come sit by me and rest while I was sitting. Stipe has paint in her tail from brushing up against boards I was painting for my new run addition.
> View attachment 41793


Very pretty!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh my the peeping


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh yeah there buttys but this tread is darcrous cuz i am the same


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, here are mine.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Oh yeah there buttys but this tread is darcrous cuz i am the same


By they way small fri is cute


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, here are mine.
> View attachment 41794
> View attachment 41795
> View attachment 41796
> ...


what is that gray one that looks like an eagle? Cool looking bird!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here are a few more.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Giving my silkie roo, Marshmallow, a bath. Totally not enjoying it…he had poo on his rear…


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also the horse in the last picture I just sent is the same horse as in the first picture, the last pic was taken by his previous owners and the first pic was taken by me, the reason he turned white is because we don't have much trees.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


>


Beautiful picture! He/she is a pretty dog!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also the horse in the last picture I just sent is the same horse as in the first picture, the last pic was taken by his previous owners and the first pic was taken by me, the reason he turned white is because we don't have much trees.


Sun bleached? Very cute pictures!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Cool what are your guys animals names mine are ash paige Petunia honey Suckel arnoldgoatsanator small fri stardust cookie dory tricut ayze windston dove velvet batter cody icecl casper toast joey hope speak rush bicuict rain fire silky hazelnut milkyway sandy sweetpea cassyopea and thats all my animals names


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That is an interesting colored dog in the first picture, @Chick named small fri. I like it. What is his color/pattern called?
> 
> I really need to get a good camera/phone for taking pictures. I enjoy taking photos of my animals.


Are you talking about the brown black and white dog?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you talking about the brown black and white dog?


No that dog is a **** hound


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Sun bleached? Very cute pictures!


Yep, you placed it sorry I must be brained fogged today. Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No that dog is a **** hound


What are the *** for?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No that dog is a **** hound


**** hound


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> **** hound


A tree walker c o o n hound


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What are the *** for?


It won't let me type the rest of the dog breed


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> what is that gray one that looks like an eagle? Cool looking bird!


She is a Dark Brahma.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It won't let me type the rest of the dog breed


Oh ok.. The brown white and black dog looks like a Beagle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> A tree walker **** hound


Try spreading the letters out. The spam blocker doesn't like the word.

Fixed one of them.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She is a Dark Brahma.


Wh


Animals45 said:


> Oh ok.. The brown white and black dog looks like a Beagle.


She is a hound


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Giving my silkie roo, Marshmallow, a bath. Totally not enjoying it…he had poo on his rear…
> View attachment 41805


Nice pictures! So amazing and sweet!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Try spreading the letters out. The spam blocker doesn't like the word.


A tree walker c o o n hound


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Wh
> 
> She is a hound


You might wanna look up beagle dog's, cause I think that's it..


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Giving my silkie roo, Marshmallow, a bath. Totally not enjoying it…he had poo on his rear…
> View attachment 41805


It looks so sad


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Cool what are your guys animals names mine are ash paige Petunia honey Suckel arnoldgoatsanator small fri stardust cookie dory tricut ayze windston dove velvet batter cody icecl casper toast joey hope speak rush bicuict rain fire silky hazelnut milkyway sandy sweetpea cassyopea and thats all my animals names


My original hens are Nugget, Fluffy, Caramel, Sunshine, and Charcoal. Captain was our mean ol’ rooster, which we passed on to a different family that didn’t mind his over-protection.

The Silkies are Coal and Marshmallow.

The Icelandic’s are Stripe and Oreo.

Our two spring chicks are Hazel and Cocoa.

And so far our first hatchling is Batgirl. The second one might be Chippy, but not sure yet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Beautiful picture! He/she is a pretty dog!


It's a he. Thanks!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> You might wanna look up beagle dog's, cause I think that's maybe you should look up tree walker c o o n hounds


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It looks so sad


He didn’t like it, but the poo had to be soaked off.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I did look up treewalker coonhounds and that's not it, Who say's it a treewalker coonhound?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

This is a treewalker coonhound,


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I did look up treewalker coonhounds and that's not it, Who say's it a treewalker coonhound?


Ok look i have owned a begel and that is not a beagle. She might have the same coloring but her legs are to long.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> This is a treewalker coonhound,
> View attachment 41807


This is not a treeing walker coonhound


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> This is not a treeing walker coonhound


This is a treeing walker coonhound


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I am going to try not to get in a bolisk word war again not today


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you talking about the brown black and white dog?


The dog in the very first picture. He/she looks brownish-black with some cream.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> This is a treeing walker coonhound


That doesn't really look like your dog.. But I'm not getting into a argument so let's end it....


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I am going to try not to get in a bolisk word war again not today


Neither am I..


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> The dog in the very first picture. He/she looks brownish-black with some cream.
> [/QUOTE
> Ok i don't want to fight but paige in really dirty right now and we need to give her a bath


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> View attachment 41808
> View attachment 41810


What a fluffball!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I just need to bathes her


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What a fluffball!


Omgosh that silkie


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I just need to bathes her


That's not how you would spell bathing. It would be bathe not bathes


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I think this is a truse


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> A tree walker c o o n hound


There you go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> That's not how you would spell bathing. It would be bathe not bathes


Some people in different areas do say bathes.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What a fluffball!


And she has the sweetest personality to match! You can literally carry her around like a little lap dog.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Warning: Cuteness alert


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Warning: Cuteness alert
> View attachment 41816


Adorable! Love those eyes!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Some people in different areas do say bathes.


Really? I couldn't really make it out when I saw it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Warning: Cuteness alert
> View attachment 41816


Cute! She looks annoyed, haha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> And she has the sweetest personality to match! You can literally carry her around like a little lap dog.


Darn wish I had that little angel! Wow, she must be pretty good if you can do all that!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Adorable! Love those eyes!


thank you!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Aello


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

For the first time in over a decade I am flockless. I sent my birds off to the in-laws as we are planning a move.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

JediPat said:


> For the first time in over a decade I am flockless. I sent my birds off to the in-laws as we are planning a move.


I know how hard that is since I did it so many years ago. I doubt you cried though and you know where they are at least.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Darn wish I had that little angel! Wow, she must be pretty good if you can do all that!


Definitely my favorite little cuddle fluff right now! ❤


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

These are my two spring chicks raised by my broody hen. That little roo hasn’t shown aggression yet, but he has such mean look. He hasn’t pecked us bad yet, but my teenagers are terrified of him just by his stink eye…lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Definitely my favorite little cuddle fluff right now! ❤


I bet!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> These are my two spring chicks raised by my broody hen. That little roo hasn’t shown aggression yet, but he has such mean look. He hasn’t pecked us bad yet, but my teenagers are terrified of him just by his stink eye…lol
> View attachment 41841


Haha! Beautiful!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> These are my two spring chicks raised by my broody hen. That little roo hasn’t shown aggression yet, but he has such mean look. He hasn’t pecked us bad yet, but my teenagers are terrified of him just by his stink eye…lol
> View attachment 41841


The power of the harry eye ball


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sad today. I had to pass on five of our recent hatchlings. Luckily the lady had a mama chicken that hasn’t been able to hatch chicks. I hope they do okay. My hen has three to raise now. I couldn’t give up Hope and Lucky, the chicks I hatched under a light bulb. And I let my son pick out one to keep.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I am sad today. I had to pass on five of our recent hatchlings. Luckily the lady had a mama chicken that hasn’t been able to hatch chicks. I hope they do okay. My hen has three to raise now. I couldn’t give up Hope and Lucky, the chicks I hatched under a light bulb. And I let my son pick out one to keep.


Oh that's sad. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I am sad today. I had to pass on five of our recent hatchlings. Luckily the lady had a mama chicken that hasn’t been able to hatch chicks. I hope they do okay. My hen has three to raise now. I couldn’t give up Hope and Lucky, the chicks I hatched under a light bulb. And I let my son pick out one to keep.


So now you're Mom to 26. I know it's not easy to let them go. Especially when they're so little. You've got your two miracle babies though which is pretty darned good.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So now you're Mom to 26. I know it's not easy to let them go. Especially when they're so little. You've got your two miracle babies though which is pretty darned good.


26? Not quite that many…it will be 12 chickens with the three chicks, and 11 by next week, because I have to re-home my spring rooster who started chasing hens recently, and they don’t appreciate 3 boys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, I thought the 24 in your username meant you had 24. Others have done that then was sorry because they kept adding to their flocks.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Oh, I thought the 24 in your username meant you had 24. Others have done that then was sorry because they kept adding to their flocks.


Oh, just a favorite number! I use it all the time for no particular reason. But that is funny you say that because I still use an email address that says I am momtotwo, but now I have thee boys. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Do the boys know?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Do the boys know?


My older boys do know that email, but not the youngest. He is only seven. I need to probably change to a different one, it is just such a hassle to update everything!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know. I've never changed my phone number even though it's a different area code from where I live. There's just too much tied to it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Wonderful pictures everyone!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yep! Nice pictures everyone!


----------

